# Classic Pony Breeders



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 23, 2007)

Okay someday, I want to buy a classic shetland that is also AMHR registered. I only know a little about famous mini lines. What are some of the best classic lines?


----------



## mininik (Nov 23, 2007)

I suggest you check out ZJ's Windwalker:

http://joliechevalfarm.wetpaint.com

His get include the 2006 AMHR National Grand Champion Stallion, BHR-JC's Geshan (HOF):

http://www.sweetopalminiatures.com

Below is my Classic gelding, JC's Blaze of Glory, who is sired by Windwalker and as such is a half brother to Geshan.


----------



## SirenFarms (Nov 23, 2007)

i have to say i am in love with Geshan! ok continue


----------



## SweetOpal (Nov 23, 2007)

SirenFarms said:


> i have to say i am in love with Geshan! ok continue


Thank you, I do too



I also like the Mc Carthy and Michigan lines.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 24, 2007)

Michigans from Taylors Pony Farm, any horse that Getitia from Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm, and the McCarthys have some fabulous horses and there is very many others out there that have wonderful lines also, Pondering Oaks from Texas also, just to name a few off the top of my head. We have some pony breeders on our links page on our web site also. We have mostly the Michigan bloodline, and some of Grahams.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 24, 2007)

Little Kings Farm really kicked off their shetland program really nicely. I do like their ponies allot that they are producing.

Taylors www.taylorponyfarm.com

Buckeye WCF www.Buckeyewcf.com

I would also really recomend Ronaele at Alpha Farm. www.AlphaHorses.com

McCarthy does allot with the Michigan horses as well



.


----------



## Lewella (Nov 24, 2007)

Royal Pony Farm produces some fantastic small ponies that often stay small enough to hardship (they do have some ASPC/AMHR registered ones too). http://www.royalponyfarm.com They have been breeding and showing ASPC Shetlands for over 60 years!


----------



## alongman (Nov 24, 2007)

There are always good lines out there - many different styles. Pick the one you like and there are many excellent breeders out there.

Edited to add - I bought some of my initial breeding animals from Wilk. Pony Farm - I really like their breeding animals and they have done well for me.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Nov 24, 2007)

My favorite Classic line without a doubt is that of Bar-G's Rock "E", a quadruple Superior Sire, and many National level Grand Champions.


----------



## dmk (Nov 24, 2007)

Dennis Scott of Dakota Miniatures & Shetlands in Texas has very nice ponies - they have a website - think it's www.hoofweb.com/dakota/.


----------



## Belinda (Nov 25, 2007)

Guess I will have to jump in here and also as Lisa say that without a doubt the line I see with the most consistent quality is the Rock E line .. Along with all his sons and daughters that have won , his get are steadily put show winners in the ring. He won Get of Sire along with REs. Champion get of sire at Congress 3 years straight .

My Rock E son just this year alone at Congress had his only two foals for 07 won their weanling classes at Congress , and the colt won the Classic Sweepstakes..



I was very proud of them



LOL! can you tell..


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats Belinda!



You do a great job with those shetlands and miniatures. I love your horse, Lazy N Redboy. He is so beautiful. Thanks everyone else with all your info and websites. I saw a lot of gorgeous horses for sale. Hopefully someday not to far away I can buy a shetland too!


----------



## txminipinto (Nov 26, 2007)

Coventry Lane Farm said:


> Michigans from Taylors Pony Farm, any horse that Getitia from Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm, and the McCarthys have some fabulous horses and there is very many others out there that have wonderful lines also, Pondering Oaks from Texas also, just to name a few off the top of my head. We have some pony breeders on our links page on our web site also. We have mostly the Michigan bloodline, and some of Grahams.


Wow, thanks Pam for the plug!



We don't "intend" to raise AMHR registerable shetlands. Our focus is the Over division shetland, however, Pam and Scott do seem to have lucked out on their purchase of Apache Rose from us. She appears to be staying small enough to hardship as a 3 yr old!





If you are looking for double registered shetlands, my preferences would be the Rock "E" and Michigan lines as they seem to be the most consistant producers of double registered ponies. But like all things popular, those lines come with a price tag (well worth it though).

The best advice I can give you is to find someone in your area (Elizabeth, I would be more than happy to go horse shopping with you!) to help you in your search. Buying horses can be an emotional investment just as much as a financial one. And if you are going to pay a pretty price, I have found it in my best interest to bring someone along who's not emotionally invested in the horse already. That way they can point out it's pros and cons, which you might not be able to see right away.





Good luck in your search!


----------

